# MSN Messenger - how do i spy on it



## shootingstar (16 Nov 2008)

dont really want to divuge too much into the senario, however I was told that chatting on MSN is somewhat "stored" on your pc somewhere? Where can I find this log?


----------



## aman (16 Nov 2008)

My record is in "My Documents" then "Received Files" & there is a list of stored conversations.


----------



## shootingstar (17 Nov 2008)

I checked that - its empty. Is there a settings i can use in MSN to activate this?


----------



## jhegarty (17 Nov 2008)

shootingstar said:


> dont really want to divuge too much into the senario, however I was told that chatting on MSN is somewhat "stored" on your pc somewhere? Where can I find this log?




I don't think you will get much help without telling us why you need this


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> I don't think you will get much help without telling us why you need this


 
Does it matter though?

Presumably, she wants to delete any records of these conversations if they are stored -  she just needs to know how to do it.

Why she wants to do it is pretty much her business I would have thought.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

Shootingstar, if you google 'msn chat stored on pc' or something similiar you will find a whole heap of information that will probably answer your query.


----------



## gillarosa (17 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Does it matter though?
> 
> Presumably, she wants to delete any records of these conversations if they are stored - she just needs to know how to do it.
> 
> Why she wants to do it is pretty much her business I would have thought.


 
Actually the OP has requested help in spying on another persons conversations!


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2008)

gillarosa said:


> Actually the OP has requested help in spying on another persons conversations!


 
Ah OK sorry.  

I'm guessing it's due to concern over kids rather than general IT esponiage though!


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

gillarosa said:


> Actually the OP has requested help in spying on another persons conversations!


 
huh? How did you get that from the original post? She doesnt say anything about spying on other peoples conversations!


----------



## forbes (17 Nov 2008)

This might be of help.
Your chat logs are usually located in:
My Documents\My Received Files\<<username>>\history\<<contactname>>.xml

[broken link removed]


----------



## chrisboy (17 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Ah OK sorry.
> 
> I'm guessing it's due to concern over kids rather than general IT esponiage though!



I was thinkin husband..


----------



## Conshine (17 Nov 2008)

To do this:

Tools > Options > Messages tab
Tick the Automatically keep a history of my conversations box
Specify location
Press OK.

This could be MSN user specific, not sure.


----------



## shootingstar (17 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> I don't think you will get much help without telling us why you need this



My need to know should not affect helps & answers. Has never done before, maybe askaboutmoney.com has changed?



Caveat said:


> Does it matter though?
> 
> Presumably, she wants to delete any records of these conversations if they are stored -  she just needs to know how to do it.
> 
> Why she wants to do it is pretty much her business I would have thought.



Thanks Caveat it shouldnt matter and clearly hasn`t, judging by the posts.




truthseeker said:


> Shootingstar, if you google 'msn chat stored on pc' or something similiar you will find a whole heap of information that will probably answer your query.



Ta TS, helpful as always, i`ll try it there now



gillarosa said:


> Actually the OP has requested help in spying on another persons conversations!



I never said that.



Caveat said:


> Ah OK sorry.
> 
> I'm guessing it's due to concern over kids rather than general IT esponiage though!



close  & nothing to do with husband as one poster suggested... but now that you mention it 



truthseeker said:


> huh? How did you get that from the original post? She doesnt say anything about spying on other peoples conversations!




Quite right, i didn`t..


----------



## gillarosa (17 Nov 2008)

truthseeker said:


> huh? How did you get that from the original post? She doesnt say anything about spying on other peoples conversations!


 
Oh I don't know, possibly from the title of the thread and the details on the OP's posting maybe?


----------



## zag (17 Nov 2008)

If the request was to be able to 'spy' on someones post or phone conversations would people be so willing to provide solutions ?

The title of the mail clearly used the word 'spy' - it's hard to interpret this any other way than observing without detection or permission.

I'm not saying that people don't sometimes have a need to 'spy' on parents, children, spouses & others, but that doesn't make it a good idea to go about freely providing information on how to do it.  It may be that the spying is planned with good intention in order to protect someone, but that doesn't reduce the chances of it being a breach of the persons privacy.

z


----------



## dtlyn (17 Nov 2008)

zag said:


> If the request was to be able to 'spy' on someones post or phone conversations would people be so willing to provide solutions ?
> 
> The title of the mail clearly used the word 'spy' - it's hard to interpret this any other way than observing without detection or permission.
> 
> ...


 
You could spend some time setting etheral [broken link removed] up to workin premiscious mode and pull the dump down at a network level.

You can filter out all traffic except TCP traffic and can extract the text fairly easily from there assuming there's no encryption going on anywhere.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

zag said:


> If the request was to be able to 'spy' on someones post or phone conversations would people be so willing to provide solutions ?


 

If its the OPs pc she is perfectly entitled to check what it is being used for by other people.


----------



## Guest125 (17 Nov 2008)

truthseeker said:


> If its the OPs pc she is perfectly entitled to check what it is being used for by other people.


Exactly!!


----------



## zag (17 Nov 2008)

truthseeker said:


> If its the OPs pc she is perfectly entitled to check what it is being used for by other people.



Is your employer perfectly entitled to check what you are saying and doing with the email, phone and other communications provided for your use ?  It's not that simple.

z


----------



## gillarosa (17 Nov 2008)

Quite right, i didn`t..[/quote]

Well, can you re-interpret "MSN Messenger - how do i spy on it" for us then?


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

zag said:


> Is your employer perfectly entitled to check what you are saying and doing with the email, phone and other communications provided for your use ? It's not that simple.
> 
> z


 
Yes. Your employer is entitled to check what you are saying and doing with email, phone and other communications provided for your use.


----------



## zag (17 Nov 2008)

Yes, but not without telling you they are doing it.

z


----------



## truthseeker (17 Nov 2008)

zag said:


> Yes, but not without telling you they are doing it.
> 
> z


 
It depends on the policy of your organisation. We have an internet and email usage policy that stipulates the organisation 'owns' the files involved (cant remember the exact wording).


----------



## shootingstar (17 Nov 2008)

*Re: MSN Messenger - how do i LOG conversations*

Its my own personal pc. spy is probably the wrong word. However ye get the gist.


----------

